

Show HN: Thoughtback - perfect for saving your thoughts and getting them back - RandallBrown
http://www.thoughtback.com

======
jfeldstein2
Why return thoughts randomly?

~~~
RandallBrown
Lots of people right down their thoughts in a journal, in a text document, on
a sheet of paper. Many of those notes/thoughts end up just sitting there. The
random thought reminders will hopefully bring those old thoughts back to you
and let you act on them or just remind you of something interesting.

